# Dojenje > Općenito o dojenju >  dojenje i  svjeze voce i povrce

## Fortuna

moja prija je rodila prije 2 sedmice u petrovoj i tamo je dobila svu podrsku sta se tice dojenja i bila je jako zadovoljna sa osobljem al nasla se neka koja joj je rekla (savjetovala) da posto sad doji ni slucajno ne smije jesti svjeze voce i povrce vec samo ono sta je skuhano. ja sam na to  samo blenila i rekla da za tako nesto nisam nikad cula   :Rolling Eyes:   :shock:  i da bi bilo dobro kad bi ta koja tako djeli savjet mladim mamama mozda morala i objasniti razlog zasto se to ne smije jesti jer ja koliko god razmisljala ne mogu doc do neke logike.
jel vi znate  zasto se ne smije jesti svjeze voce i povrce ako se ne smije  a ako je to krivo kao sta i mislim da je mozda bi im trebalo poslat neku brosuru i obavjestiti da tako ne savjetuju mlade mame.

----------

Fortuna, to je čisti bulls*it.

Meni je uredno u Vinogradskoj rečeno da jedem raznovrsno, da jedem svježe, i da pijem puno tekućine.

Moguće je da je tvojoj frendici malo krivo rečeno, npr, rodiljama se prvih par mjeseci ne preporučuje da jedu određene namirnice, tipa jagode jer su one veliki alergen i kroz mlijeko mogu naškodit bebi, a sad im je baš sezona...Pa se sestra ili tko joj je već rekao nisu htjele zamarat mogućim zamolbama za popis i zabranile sve.

Ne bi me uopće čudilo.  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Maja

mene ne bi opce cudilo da joj je receno tocno tako kako si ti cula. isto to sam ja cula od svoje patronazne kad sam rodila jana. savjet, naravno, nije uopce tocan.

----------


## Bubica

Je, je. To su teorije naših mama i baka, naslušala sam ih se. Ja mislim da korjen leži u tome da svježe voće više napuhuje od kuhanoga pa se vjeruje da se tako umanjuje vjerojatnost javljanja kolika (ukoliko sam ja to dobro povezala :shock: )

----------


## marta

Je, jos jedna standardna glupost na ovim prostorima...

----------


## Elly

> moja prija je rodila prije 2 sedmice u petrovoj i tamo je dobila svu podrsku sta se tice dojenja i bila je jako zadovoljna sa osobljem al nasla se neka koja joj je rekla (savjetovala) da posto sad doji ni slucajno ne smije jesti svjeze voce i povrce vec samo ono sta je skuhano.


 :shock:  Jedino sto bi imalo smisla bi bilo ako joj je receno da na pocetku jede skuhano zbog vlastitih problema sa probavom - recimo, meni je patronazna prije odlaska u rodiliste rekla da ako budem rezana i poslije me bude bilo strah velike nuzde (navodno kod zena koje su rezane je nagon za tiskanjem povezan sa strahom od pucanja), prve dane jedem kuhano da si to olaksam. *Nije to povezivala sa dojenjem*.

----------


## mamma san

Meni je patronažna rekla nešto slično. Međutim, njen savjet se odnosio najviše na agrume i na povrće koje napuhuje (npr. mahunarke). Ja sam agrume i mahunarke prvih 2 mjeseca izbjegavala zbog sebe (hemići) i bebe (kolike). S obzirom da sam imala probleme sa zatvorom, savjetovali su mi suhe šljive, marelice i sl. Posljedica je bila grozna!!! Napuhana i bolna crijeva. A beba je urlala cijelu noć od plinova... (isto se ponovilo kod kuruze).

Međutim sada je Lovro već veliki klipan (3,5 mjeseca) i ja već jedem skoro sve, makar i dalje izbjegavam ono što napuhuje. I mali miš je super. 

U svakom slučaju osobno bih preporučila mladim majkama da izbjegavaju agrume i neko povrće (npr. mahunarke, cvjetaču, brokulu i sl.) koje napuhuje prva dva mjeseca nakon poroda. Ovo iz osobnog iskustva.

----------


## zrinka

i meni je patronazna rekla istim rijecima kao sto je fortuna prenijela...
 :Sad:

----------


## MamaAna

Meni je pedijatrica preporučila da prva 3 mjeseca ne jedem sirove paprike i paradajze, nisam htjela riskirati pa sam se toga pridržavala.

----------


## mayah79

Meni niko nista nikada nije rekao :?  Ja sam sama primjecivala neke stvari, kao npr. to da je malisa imao strane grceve i po cijeli bi dan prdio ako sam ja jela papriku u bilo kojem obliku: przenu, kuhanu, svjezu... Izbjegavala sam kupus i grah, jer meni nije pasalo, a ne znab da li bi i kako se to odrazilo na njega. Za papriku sigurno znam da je bila cista katastrofa. Danas mu nista ne smeta.

----------


## mamazika

Meni se činilo da imam manje mlijeka ako jedem puno voća ili povrća koje tjera vodu (jagode, krastavci, lubence, peršin i sl.) ali mislim da bi rezultat bi isti da je bilo kuhano. Vjerujem da je stvar u ispiranju soli koja veže tekućinu svuda pa i u grudima koje se onda malo ispušu.
Nije mi pasalo ništa što napuhava jer sam imala carske, pa to nisam ni jela. Dečki su se grčili kad sam jela zelenu salatu.
Jela sam dosta paradajza, iako je patronažna rekla da bebi izbijaju prištići od toga (oni bijeli mali okolo crveni, tzv. toksični eritem). Mislim da je isto spominjala da trebam jesti kuhano.

----------


## Natasa30

Draga NL  :Smile:  

Ja kad sam rodila Annabel pa kad mi je dosla kuci patronazna i kad sam je pitala sta smijem a sta ne ona me pogledala :shock:  :shock: 

Rekla samo ne ljuto :D  :D jer je skuzila da volimo  :Smile:

----------


## Oriana

pa nisu baš svi takvi, meni je patronažna rekla da nema nikakvih zabrana, sve je dozvoljeno u umjerenim količinama pa čak i ljuto i začinjeno na drugi način (znači ne pretjerivati). 
za voće je samo spomenula da bi jagode i juice mogli biti alergeni pa da to probam izbjeći ili recimo juice pomiješati s vodom. Toga se držim jer mi je npr. Luka alergičan na neke vrste voća, a i obiteljski smo skloni alergijama.

----------

Meni su isto rekli da smijem absolutno sve ali umjereno...

A za kolike ionako nema 100% namirnica koje znamo da moramo izbacit...kod jedne bebe će to biti zbog suhih šljiva, kod druge zbog kuruze, moj ih je imao jedino i isključivo zbog mlijeka koje sam prvo vrijeme pila.

A što je najgore nisam ga pila 'da bi pojačala produkciju vlastitog', nego zato što mi ništa drugo nije moglo utažit žeđ na isti način...

Sad jedem sve i Karlo uopće ne reagira...čak se i jagoda znam namlatit i sve ok :D

----------

